# Need for donations to keep the Board up and running



## C. Matthew McMahon

To All Puritanboard members:

Right now we have $170 which I am waiting for a refund with the last hosting company that we tried. When that is returned we will have $170 towards a $240 bill that we need for this hosting company for the year. We are $70 short. This new server is more exspensive because it is a Virtual Server which makes the board run very fast. We need to raise $240 yearly to keep the board up with this hosting company.

Any donations to the board can be made via mail or through paypal at this donation page:

http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm

Thanks for your help,
The Admins


----------



## Scott Bushey

We have $180 total for the board yearly fee's; thats about $80 short. Please pray about investing in the kingdom here on Puritan Board. Whether it be for the sanctification of the saint, or the unbeliever hearing the good news. We can all agree that God is assuredly doing a work here with this medium.

Is one dollar too much? Paypal is very convienant; you just point and click!!!

http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm


----------



## ReformedWretch

Done, I love this place. It's the only SOLID and SANE board that's fairly active that I've found anywhere.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Adam,
It just kills me when you say "fairly active". I do agree however. We are about to re release the XMB forum. Hopefully, things will pick back up huh?

Thanks for your contribution.....


----------



## ReformedWretch

Fairly may have not have been fair (lol) but I love when a board is so fast I can hardly keep up. It keeps me from venturing off to other boards that are not nearly as sound!


----------



## Scott Bushey

bump


----------



## Scott Bushey

FYI:
We have had to increase disc space here on our host. That means that it will be costing Matt and I (outside of the donations) $360.00 per year to maintain the board. Please pray about making a donation towards our efforts in the Kingdom. I believe at last tally we were around $180.00, thats about $180.00 shy.

*Maybe we should go public?

[Edited on 11-6-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## RamistThomist

WHen is the deadline for the next payment? Or, how does that work?


----------



## Scott Bushey

We're paying monthly finn. I believe Matt has a piggy bank somewhere where he is storing the funds.

http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm


----------



## Beth

I feel like the widow woman with pennies. I did the paypal for $5 and when I get money to spare I shall give more I promise.

~ Beth


----------



## Scott Bushey

Beth,
Thank you.........


----------



## alwaysreforming

This is the type of ministry to which it is a pleasure to give! It is SOOOO hard to find decent fellowship these days, that sometimes the PB is the only thing keeping me going! Of course I'm practically broke, but I'll do what I can...


----------



## Scott Bushey

Thanks Chris. As the board grows, it is creating costly changes. Eventually, if God wills, we may eventually need our own server.........


----------



## tdowns

*Done like dinner*

Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Scott Bushey

Thanks Trev!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Just an FYI as to the monies brought in for the board:

We brought in, 4 months ago, $180

We have spent 80 of that $180 leaving us $100.

We have gained 3 $5 donations today making it $114 (paypal takes out a little).

The cost of the board is $30 a month now since we have so many members and the gigs are being "eaten up".

Any help in this area would be greatly appreaciated.

$5 donations can be found here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm

Larger donations can be made here (and specify the donation by email to me if you can help with more):
http://www.apuritansmind.com/Donations.htm


----------



## just_grace

I just set up a new board for 55 dollars a year ( a Linux thing... XD2 )which includes domain reg....with very high specifications too... Seems you pay too much here!

David


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Quick question. Are the Puritan Board and A Puritans Mind considered the same entity for funding purposes? Or must we donate to them seperately?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Why doesn't the Paypal allow you enter and amount instead of just $5.00?

I wanted to contribute more but didn't feel like pushing the thing a bunch of times. Anyways, inform me of my ignorance or maybe ask Pay Pal to put in varying amounts. Thanks 

If you can't tell, I love this site. I am learning so much. And having fun while doing it.My prayer life is growing again also. Thanks guys.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant, Randy


----------



## RamistThomist

It is like a college education without the credit. For instance, read Calvin and Turretin and then read Webmaster's thoughts on it. At the same time, I second PC's question, how do you give more?


----------



## VanVos

Here's another $5.00, thanks again for this website

God Bless Jonathan


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> It is like a college education without the credit. For instance, read Calvin and Turretin and then read Webmaster's thoughts on it. At the same time, I second PC's question, how do you give more?



You give more by sending a check to Matt and/or Scott. Don't send multiple Paypals. Each paypal has a small fee related to it, and there is no reason to make multiple fees.

Perhaps Matt could make the Paypal donation a non-static, flexible amount.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Address or P.O. Box? I Don't know where to send it and would like to send a little to Matt anyways. Thanks.


----------



## just_grace

Great minds....

Me also today and all the raz...

Just give us your bank details and I will shift 100 dollars there on Monday  really...

Btw, why do we have to spell check the previous persons posts?

David





> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Why doesn't the Paypal allow you enter and amount instead of just $5.00?
> 
> I wanted to contribute more but didn't feel like pushing the thing a bunch of times. Anyways, inform me of my ignorance or maybe ask Pay Pal to put in varying amounts. Thanks
> 
> If you can't tell, I love this site. I am learning so much. And having fun while doing it.My prayer life is growing again also. Thanks guys.
> 
> For Christ's Crown and Covenant, Randy


----------



## Scott Bushey

To begin with, the Puritan Board does want to thank all those whom gave donations in the previous year to support the up-keep of this ministry. God is surely glorified here and we thank Him for his graces and provision. At present the funds have again run dry. We are paying on a month to month basis; I believe it is $30 per month with our host. Matt will be putting together a few additional Paypal buttons where one, if led, could make a donation to this effort. I believe previously we only had a $5 button. I encouraged Matt to create a $10 and $20 button as some of you desired to give more than the $5. 
Suggestion: Instead of buying a book this month, consider giving to our cause. The amount of biblical wisdom and data that is here within our archives is vast and will be a future profit to yourselves as well as future generation. We are just a click away. Please pray about giving to this cause.

In Christ,

Scott Bushey/Dr. C. Matt McMahon

http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm

[Edited on 1-21-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Reformingstudent

I want to help also. Are moneyorders ok and if so where/who do I make it out to? Love this board and want to see it kept open. 

Blessings.



Tom


----------



## Scott Bushey

Tom,
Here is a link w/ Matt's address:

A Puritan's Mind
Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
4101 Coral Tree Circle #214
Coconut Creek, FL 33073

We appreciate it!

[Edited on 1-21-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey

Josh,
How is that cashed? I mean, I don't understand how that works??? How can I send you a payment via paypal? Do they imbed a check?


----------



## Reformingstudent

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Tom,
> Here is a link w/ Matt's address:
> 
> A Puritan's Mind
> Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
> 4101 Coral Tree Circle #214
> Coconut Creek, FL 33073
> 
> We appreciate it!
> 
> [Edited on 1-21-2005 by Scott Bushey]



Thanks Scott. Will have it sent off when I get payed again. Wednesday at the latest.

Tom


----------



## Scott Bushey

Josh,
Right! But how does one cash the debit? Does it come to one's email in a printable check???


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Scott, no. I can request that, but it is much easier for them to just make it an automatic deposit. That is how I have it set up.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

There are three ways to donate:

1) send a check or money order directly to me at 

Dr. Matthew McMahon
Puritanboard
4101 Coral Tree Circle #214
Coconut Creek, FL 33073.

That is a good way to do it because payapl bites off a little bit of the donation, and a check in the mail all goes into the account.

2) you can do what Josh said and use your paypal account and my address:

[email protected]

3) You can use this paypal donation button, add in a comment, and the amount you want to donate. The button is here:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Donations.htm

We have $14.00 so far, and need $340 for the year.


----------



## Presbyrino

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> Any donations to the board can be made via mail or through paypal at this donation page:



Matt,

Have you ever considered using the Amazon Honor System, for donations to the Puritan Board? I'm sure most of us have purchased books from amazon.com. Amazon allows you to use their payment technology to make payments to websites. It would make it easier for those of us who don't have a pay-pal account to make donations to puritan board. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/542032/ref=br_bx_c_1_2/104-8671757-8683148


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

We have $70 so far.


----------



## Jonathan

I sent out a check this last friday... should be arriving today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bladestunner316

How are the financial needs coming along? How much more do we need for this year?

blade


----------



## biblelighthouse

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> How are the financial needs coming along? How much more do we need for this year?
> 
> blade



I would like to know, as well. How are things going?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Financial needs of the board are going to be coming around for the new year.

We have 2 months left of "reserve" money to cover the board. That means in February we need to begin getting donations again to pay for the board.

The cost of the board is $60 a month ($59.95). Though we do not like the web interface of the provider, generally, it seems to be working pretty well.

Yearly: $720
In house: $120
Needed $600

Donations can be made in two places:

http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm

or here:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Donations.htm

Just shoot me an email and let me know if you use the APM site.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

BUMP


----------



## CalsFarmer

Could I send a check so PP does not take a bite?


----------



## tdowns

*Again...*

Done like Dinner, great analogy to buying a book, but far more valuable. VirginiaHugenot's references alone will get you a degree in history.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Could I send a check so PP does not take a bite?



Sure. No problem!

Also, thus taken in so far is $71.62 as of 12/01/05.


----------



## Puritanhead1981

how are tings going money whise?


----------



## Puddleglum

James,
See this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=15553&page=3


----------

